# recent Pentium Pro sale on eBay



## glorycloud (Mar 11, 2009)

Good night Irene!! Check this out. Somebodies (there were two sales) paid $677.44 including freight for (40) Pentium Pro CPU's. That is $16.94 per CPU!!!! W O W !!!!!

Item number: 260368048628 (ended March 4th)


----------



## EDI Refining (Mar 11, 2009)

$16 range, is what they are worth in Au content aswell


----------



## Noxx (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh really ?


----------



## EDI Refining (Mar 12, 2009)

Noxx said:


> Oh really ?



Old assay - Au - 5267 ppm , 1 Pentium Pro CPU weighs - 86.87g


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 31, 2009)

Peter.H said:


> Noxx said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really ?
> ...




Noxx,
If I'm using your information correctly I think the current gold value today works out to about $13.50 apiece?

.005267 X 86.87 Grams = 0.45754429 Grams of gold content apiece?

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks for the info,
macfixer01


----------



## Digitaria (May 1, 2014)

Some of the pentium pro's - which I have seen recently look like, in my opinion that they have perhaps been partially reverse electroplated, or at least having an extremely worn gold layer. They were going for the same money, as something with a visible thick layer, but sold in twelves, so as to attract a discount off the purchase price.

Maybe I am just overly suspicious but I thought the gold was taken off maybe in aqua regia, even before selling on. Of course, I can't prove that but...


----------



## Anonymous (May 1, 2014)

As has been mentioned already in this thread (and others) there is a lot less gold on a Pentium Pro than people think. We call it "ebay gold" over here.


----------



## Palladium (May 1, 2014)

Their are also a lot of counterfeit chips still floating out there to.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 1, 2014)

Well look at this.

Auction for two Pentium Pro CPUs. $138.00 with a ton of bids!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Intel-Ceramic-Pentium-Pro-Computer-CPUs-For-Scrap-Gold-Recovery-/261416365552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cdda12df0&nma=true&si=2NaRFx8CTCZBftYAA0yEpvOt%252Bq8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## necromancer (May 1, 2014)

sold, $148 LOL
i am going to try putting 2 up


----------



## Long Shot (May 4, 2014)

Seems it depends on what you read and from where with Pentium Pro CPUs. I've seen claims that they are the king of CPUs with 1 gram AU and others, like in the posts below that say about 0.5 g, which is more believable. And then one has to process them - let alone the chemicals, if one puts any value on their time at all there is no money to be made from them when purchased at the eBay gold prices :!:


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 4, 2014)

And, some will just buy them and sit on them.

Waiting for the next spike.


----------



## gold4mike (May 5, 2014)

Yup :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (May 5, 2014)

Long Shot said:


> Seems it depends on what you read and from where with Pentium Pro CPUs. I've seen claims that they are the king of CPUs with 1 gram AU and others, like in the posts below that say about 0.5 g, which is more believable. And then one has to process them - let alone the chemicals, if one puts any value on their time at all there is no money to be made from them when purchased at the eBay gold prices :!:



0.33g is more believable and that is what most of people here recovered.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 5, 2014)

Digitaria said:


> Some of the pentium pro's - which I have seen recently look like, in my opinion that they have perhaps been partially reverse electroplated, or at least having an extremely worn gold layer. They were going for the same money, as something with a visible thick layer, but sold in twelves, so as to attract a discount off the purchase price.
> 
> Maybe I am just overly suspicious but I thought the gold was taken off maybe in aqua regia, even before selling on. Of course, I can't prove that but...



Worn or not most of gold from this particular cpu comes from gold braze, not plating on top of lid or pins.


----------



## joubjonn (May 5, 2014)

I'll Second that! Love seeing that thick braze. The gold plate on top is not the exciting part.


----------

